# ATO: Made a mistake or forgotten to include something?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...a-mistake-or-forgotten-to-include-something-/
[HEADING=2]Made a mistake or forgotten to include something?[/HEADING]










*10 November 2020*

If you've lodged your tax return but realised you've made a mistake, it's important to fix it.

For example, you may have:

made an error when answering a question
forgotten to include some income
forgotten to claim a deduction you were entitled to.
It may be better to wait until you've received the notice of assessment for your original tax return before you make an amendment. This will help reduce potential processing delays.

There are several ways you can make or request an amendment so you can choose what is more convenient for you. You can do it through:
your registered tax agent
myGov, if you're a sole trader
the Business Portal
Standard Business Reporting (SBR)-enabled software.
You can also send us a fax or write to us, but your amendment will take longer to process.
To help you avoid making mistakes in the future, use our tools, calculators and services for small businesses.
You can also speak with a registered tax agent to better understand your obligations and identify any areas for improvement.
*Find out about:*
How to request an income tax amendment
Supporting your small business


----------

